# Tyler Dorsey Decommits from Arizona



## chrisram68 (Jun 11, 2013)

Tyler Dorsey Decommits From Arizona - Five star recruit Tyler Dorsey from St. John Bosco (CA) has decommitted from Sean Miller’s Arizona Wildcat program to open up his recruiting options. Back in January the 6-4 PG choose to play for the Wildcats.


----------

